# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I need a program that reads barcodes in a database to track individuals for a event

## quedog20

I ordered badges with names on them of each individual that our attending an event we are having.  Each has a barcode with sequential numbers on them.  I have a bar code reader and it scans like keyboard input.  How do a create a database to match the person's name with the number on the code? I am looking for a database template that may be out there to use.

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## quedog20

Not sure what you are talking about.  Today is my first day in the forum. Still learning. I posted a number of people have replied and I am currently in the process of evaluating what was given to me to see if my problem was solved. Every one was quite nice and was very nice in my responses in the tread.  However, I find this message quite rude.

----------


## vlady

Well this thread is located here in Introduction subforum which is where we greet and welcome new members like you and this subforum is offtopic for Excel problem discussions on for greetings and introduction.

So I greeted you welcome.  :Smilie: 

Since you have created a thread in the proper subforum for discussing excel problems ( Excel vba/macro programming section)i did not move this thread there.

regards,

Vladimir
Moderator

----------


## quedog20

Thank you for your response. I was brand new and when I entered the welcome room and I was immediatly told that was not the place to post questions and exited. My apologies--I am still learning.

----------


## vlady

No need for apologies I understand you.

And congrat's your problem is solved,,
btw another tip
You can mark your thread "SOLVED"

How?
New quick method:
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

How to mark a thread Solved
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word Title you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

And specially this one

Note:
You can also thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given.
By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of those who helped and shared their time in helping you.



Regards,

Vladimir

----------

